# Campground booking summer 2013 - is it necessary to book in wyoming and utah ?



## yodler (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello,

We are a swiss family and we would like to drive in the second part of July 2013 from Cody to Moab via Thermopolis, Lander, Flaming Gorge Resevoir, Vernal, Duchesne, Price.

Does it necessary to book the campground in this area ?

We will stay only one night in each town.

Do you know a ranch or a farm where is it possible to stay for a night with an RV ?

Thank's in advance and best regards from Switzerland.

Pierre


----------

